# Asynchronmotor Stoppen



## netx1 (8 Dezember 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Schulprojekt.
Ich steuere einen Asynchronmotor über SPS und Frequenzumrichter.
Dieser Motor bewegt einen Aufzug.
Dies funktioniert auch ganz toll. Aber ich habe ein Problem mit den Endschaltern. Dh. wenn der Aufzug (z.B. durch falsche Programierung) über seine Position hinaus fährt soll er mittels Endschalter gestoppt werden. Dazu habe ich 2 Öffner genommen, diese unterbrechen dann die Steuerspannung des Schützes zwischen Motor und Frequenzumrichter. Doch mein Problem ist, dass der Motor nicht gebremst wird.
Wie kann ich den Motor bremsen oder wiestoppt der Frequenzumrichter den Motor?

Im angehängten Bild könnt ihr sehen was ich meinte (1K wird von den Endschaltern geöffnet)


----------



## lorenz2512 (8 Dezember 2007)

hallo,
sowie du es aufgezeichnet hast nimmst du einfach die spannung vom motor, der läuft dann solange aus wie er schwung hat, du mußt mit deinen endschaltern den fu ansteuern, der hat bestimmt klemmen dafür, vieleicht hat dein fu auch eine eingebaute bremse.
lange rede, kurzer sinn: lese dir mal die bedienungsanleitung vom fu durch.


----------



## gravieren (8 Dezember 2007)

Hi

Ich würde sagen, du solltest erst das Signal "U" wegnehmen", ist vermutlich 0-10 Volt.

Das heist erst 0 Volt, dann nach z.b.   1 Sekunde Kannst du die Motoerenergie wegnehmen.


Vorab sollten geklärt werden:
Verschiebeanker, Bremse, Sollwert (-10..0..+10V)
Analyse von Gefahren (Abstützen von Aufzug) . . .


----------



## TommyG (9 Dezember 2007)

Hi,

vielleicht kannst du beim FU eine Funktion, eine Kennlinie aktivieren, die Dir diese Bremswirkung zur Verfügung stellt.

Ansonsten aktive Bremse am Korb.

Ist das real, oder nur ein Testprojekt?

Aso, Wegschalten des Umrichters heißt imho immer Kontroll- Verlust..., huiii, aaabwäääärts...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## gravieren (9 Dezember 2007)

Hi 

@TommyG


> Ist das real, oder nur ein Testprojekt?


 


> @netx1
> Ich habe folgendes Schulprojekt.


 

Sonst hätte ich NUR mit meinem Anwalt geschrieben :twisted: 
Haftungssache oder so.


Für dich next1 eine Info:
Zwar wird dein "Auszug" irgendwann funktionieren.
JEDOCH, zur Aufzugs-Personenbeförderung hast noch "WEIT" hin.

Da gibt es etliche "Abnahmetests"

Nur so zur Info, von mir gut gemeint.


----------



## MSB (9 Dezember 2007)

Also grundsätzlich musst du deine Endschalter auf den FU legen,
und darftst den Schütz erst nach Zeit x abfallen lassen.

Hier die Bezeichnung bei unterschiedlichen FU-Herstellern:
Danfoss: Schnell-Stopp
Siemens: AUS3
Toshiba: Nothalt

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## netx1 (11 Dezember 2007)

Danke für die vielen Antworten.

1.) Das ich die Endschalter auf den FU legen muss hab ich auch schon herausgefunden.

Ich verwende einen Micromaster 440 (von Siemens) und ich werde die AUS1 Funktion verwenden (entspricht der AUS3 Funktion, wenn Rampenrücklaufzeit auf 0 gestellt ist)

2.) Keine Sorge, es handelt sich hierbei um einen Speiseaufzug, also müsst ihr euch keine Sorge darüber machen, ob er für Personenbeförderung zugelassen wird.


----------



## gravieren (11 Dezember 2007)

Hi




> 2.) Keine Sorge, es handelt sich hierbei um einen Speiseaufzug, also müsst ihr euch keine Sorge darüber machen, ob er für Personenbeförderung zugelassen wird.


 
Wir schaun auch unser "Team",
da es im Knast keinen Internetzugang gibt,
würden wir sonst ein "Mitglied verlieren"


----------

